# 比画 / 比划



## snowflower

hi all, 

寫文章中寫到”比比劃劃“，"她站在那裡一邊說，一邊手比比畫畫著，但因距離太遠，根本聽不清她在說什麼"。


突然不知道是該 比比劃劃，還是 比比畫畫？


大家怎麼看呢？

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SimonTsai

比比畫畫 sounds weird; I would simply say 比畫.

劃: partitioning
畫: drawing


----------



## philchinamusical

大陆这边用的是“比划”。“比比划划”不多见，但是也有。“比画”更少见。


----------



## SimonTsai

I have noticed that when I type 'ㄅㄧ, 3; ㄏㄨㄚ, 4' in BoPoMoFo, the only three options follow:

比劃
筆畫
筆劃
比畫 is excluded. I do not see the whys and wherefores. Some claim that 畫 should be reserved for nouns and that, when used as a verb, it is 劃 rather than 畫 that should be used. However, I feel rather reluctant to buy such distinction.

By the way, I never pronounce 劃 as ㄏㄨㄚ, 2.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

查了一下。

划劃畫，本来是三个字。汉字简化时把  劃划   合并成划了。

就畫和劃来说，劃又是畫的加旁分化字。

就比畫(比劃)来说，从意义上来说没有正误，但可能存在一个推荐词形。就如唯一/惟一这一组，没有对错，但现在在大陆应该是推荐用唯一而不用惟一。

比劃还是比畫，用哪个随大流就行了。


----------



## snowflower

Thanks all you guys.


----------



## SimonTsai

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 比劃还是比畫，用哪个随大流就行了。


I am happy to stay in the minority.


----------



## Youngfun

突然发现不认识比划的繁体字了。

比划应该没疑问吧。繁体字怎么写，用劃还是划就不知道了。

但是汉字的笔画还是笔划，两个都见过。


----------



## Ghabi

This is so confusing in the the traditional Chinese writing system, as 划 also exists in it. In Hong Kong:

畫 waak6 (verb): 畫畫/繪畫/描畫/勾畫
畫 waa2 (noun): 畫畫/繪畫/書畫/畫家
劃 waak6: 計劃/籌劃/策劃/規劃
划 waa1: 划艇/划拳/划算 (We don't really say these words. For speaking we use the Cantonese equivalents. But sometimes we have to read them aloud.)

I would type 比劃 instinctively, as I do 指手劃腳.


----------



## SimonTsai

Ghabi said:


> I would type 比劃 instinctively, as I do 指手劃腳.


I would type 比畫 intuitively, as I do 比手畫腳.


----------



## Skatinginbc

跟你比劃比劃 ==> 劃，分也，跟你比個上下，分個高低.

在那比比畫畫 ==> 比手畫腳的畫，畫蛇添足的畫.


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 跟你比劃比劃 ==> 劃，分也；跟你比個上下，分個高低。


Such usage exists, but personally, I am more used to 比試 (or 較量).


----------



## retert

In my opinion, “比划” is more acceptable. “比划” is like a body language, using your hands and fingers to help you express more clearly.  “指手划脚” and “划拳” also use “划”。


----------



## fyl

我也觉得比划较好。



Skatinginbc said:


> 跟你比劃比劃 ==> 劃，分也，跟你比個上下，分個高低.
> 
> 在那比比畫畫 ==> 比手畫腳的畫，畫蛇添足的畫.





SimonTsai said:


> Such usage exists, but personally, I am more used to 比試 (or 較量).



To me 划 means a general action whereas 画 is drawing.
比划比划 is more like 比量比量 or 照量照量 rather than 比试/较量 in 跟你比划比划.
I don't see 划 is related to 分. 跟你比划比划 不一定要分出高低，也有可能比划比划就算了。
This is the first time I have ever heard of the phrase 比手画脚.


----------



## SimonTsai

比手畫腳 is surely a common phrase in Taiwan. And here, many do write 指手畫腳. Some dictionaries say that both 比劃 and 比畫 are received, and some suspect that there might exist a regional difference.

I suppose that 比畫 literally means making a gesture:

比一個愛心，在空中畫兩個圓。​


----------

